

SpiffyGif - alexconrad
http://spiffygif.com/

======
hellonoam
Love the sharing feature
[http://spiffygif.com/?length=26&radius=18&corners=0....](http://spiffygif.com/?length=26&radius=18&corners=0.1&color=f990fd,ed0c24,2f3049,90c021,3402be,570718&trail=47&bgColor=e6b4b1)

super useful

------
sontek
This is awesome, it is a very good alternative to other sites like
ajaxload.info

I would like to see more options like a loading bar instead of just the
spinning circle.

------
neuromute
I like this. Similar controls to spin.js in getting a certain look and feel,
but for gif.

